# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  VADER в Черноморске 2.10.2019

## MSF

2 октября 2019 г. 
Черноморск, ул. Парковая 15,
Metropolis Arena Entertainment




*БИЛЕТЫ СКОРО В ПРОДАЖЕ !* 

ФАН- ЗОНА - 390 грн. ( ограниченное кол-во билетов) !
VIP3 (мягкие диваны на первом этаже) - 590 грн. !
VIP2 (мягкие диваны на втором этаже) - 690 грн. ! 
VIP1 (4 центральных дивана на втором этаже с наилучшим обзором) - 900 грн.
*БИЛЕТЫ БУДУТ ДОРОЖАТЬ !!!*

----------


## MSF

Thy Disease этой осенью, второй раз посетят Черноморск !

----------


## MSF

Ограниченное количество билетов, с сегодняшнего дня можно приобрести в Одессе - в торговом доме "Остров" который находиться возле "Привоза", в магазине "Рок Атрибутики" N 109 (на 1-ом этаже) и в магазин "Рок Галерея", Еврейская, 58.

----------


## MSF

*КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТЫ ОНЛАЙН* https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/vader

----------


## MSF

Внимание! С 1 сентября подорожание билетов на концерт VADER + THY DISEASE, который пройдет 2 октября в Черноморске ! И будет составлять 490 грн. Напоминаем, что сейчас входной билет стоит 390 грн. 
КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТЫ ОНЛАЙН https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/vader

----------


## MSF

Напоминаем, что с 1 сентября подорожание билетов на концерт VADER + THY DISEASE, который пройдет 2 октября в Черноморске ! И будет составлять 490 грн. Сейчас входной билет стоит 390 грн. 
КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТЫ ОНЛАЙН https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/vader
Приобрести в Одессе - в торговом доме "Остров" который находиться возле "Привоза", в магазине "Рок Атрибутики" № 109 (на 1-ом этаже) и в магазин "Рок Галерея", Еврейская, 58.
В клубе Metropolis, у администратора клуба.
У организаторов по тел. 067 749 62 57,063 128 09 83

----------


## MSF

Меньше месяца осталось до дня концерта VADER + THY DISEASE!
КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТЫ ОНЛАЙН https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/vader
Приобрести в Одессе - в торговом доме "Остров" который находиться возле "Привоза", в магазине "Рок Атрибутики" № 109 (на 1-ом этаже) и в магазин "Рок Галерея", Еврейская, 58.
В клубе Metropolis, у администратора клуба.
У организаторов по тел. 067 749 62 57, 063 128 09 83

----------


## MSF

Сейчас VADER заканчивают сентябрьский тур по Европе.
Сет-лист на этих концертах такой:
1. GRAND DECEIVER
2. SOTHIS
3. BLACK TO THE BLIND
4. TRIUMPH OF DEATH
5. TEMPEST
6. FINAL MASSACRE
7. SILENT EMPIRE
8. EPITAPH
9. DESPAIR
10. CARNAL
----------
11. WINGS
12. THE CRUCIFIED ONES
13. VICIOUS CIRCLE
14. DARK AGE
15. COLD DEMONS
----------
Бис:
16. SWORD OF THE WITCHER
17. STEELER (cover Judas Priest)
(согласно https://www.facebook.com/VADERLegionsSince1983/posts/2455899414679794?__tn__=K-R)

----------


## MSF

Группа THY DISEASE прибывает к нам с новым вокалистом (Marcin Parandyk, который также является вокалистом известного в Польше коллектива VANE) и с новым материалом (новый альбом выходит осенью 2019).
Видеоклип на композицию "Aluminium Cities" с готовящегося к выходу нового альбома группы THY DISEASE.

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------

